# I need help with yummy ideas for my finicky teething 3yo



## earthwriter (Aug 5, 2011)

Mamas I need your help. My 3yo is going thru the revenge of the molars and he's become very finicky and he's driving me nuts. I love him dearly and I need to feed him, but wow...before the intense teething started, he loved my cooking, now his eyes are saying, "thanks Mama, but sorry, I don't think so, try again, ick." Thankfully, he loves baked potatoes with Earth Balance and pizza and vegan smart dogs and organic ketchup and frozen banana in his munchkin feeder and pb&j and ab&j, but I'm running out of options. It has to be dark and crunchy and chewy or nothing. :/ *sigh* Ugh! I know this too shall pass and we will all get thru this, but in the meantime, my son needs to eat and be nourished. Any ideas? I'm trying to breathe and relax, but wow, the situation is causing me a lot of stress. Please help, thank you!


----------



## farmer (Mar 11, 2008)

One thing I gave my kids, and I had on hand for myself, when pregnant, were Clif Bars. Pretty sure they're vegan (or at least some of them are). There is another brand, Odwalla, that is probably vegan but I didn't like them as much. 

My kids also love frozen peas/corn/fruit.


----------

